# Somebody who has the time has to make this !



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Tozguy (Dec 18, 2020)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## brino (Dec 18, 2020)

Make mine a beer....and delivered a little slower!
-brino


----------



## Superburban (Dec 18, 2020)

Potent little thing. Does better then I thought it would.


----------



## .LMS. (Dec 18, 2020)

what's he using to propel it?


----------



## Superburban (Dec 18, 2020)

At about 1:46 he shows dropping a small amount of powder. it does not look like it would be enough to touch the fuse.


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 18, 2020)

.LMS. said:


> what's he using to propel it?


Looks like he is emptying a 38 cartridge in before the pop can.
I might have to build one of these, it would be a great conversation peice


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2020)

I've got the bearings in my posession along with the brass to make the barrel !


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 18, 2020)

That would be really pretty


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2020)

Stainless and brass


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 18, 2020)

brino said:


> Make mine a beer....and delivered a little slower!



Wonder what load you would need for a 16 ouncer ?


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 18, 2020)

Probably a 22 long!


----------

